# Athroscopic Cyclops Lesion Code



## bonedocs2 (Mar 20, 2018)

Anyone have a code for this?  He removed debrided some scar tissue, then debrided the Cyclops lesion from the notch.  Would this be an unlisted code?
thanks!


----------



## jovibon110@gmail.com (Apr 3, 2018)

Look at 29875 synovectomy vs. 29884 Lysis of adhesions.


----------



## primrose1 (Apr 5, 2018)

removal of a Cyclops is 29884


----------

